#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  >  豹 (水彩 照片臨摹

## Evan

潛水超久  浮出來刷存在

----------


## 輝茫廢墟

好漂亮喔~
我最喜歡這種粗曠的繪畫方式了
整體相當到位，如果沒有放大來看的話就跟照片一樣

不知道大大學了多久才能有這樣的作品

----------

